# poikkitieteellinen



## sakvaka

Luulin ennen tätä päivää, että "poikkitieteellinen" on luonteeltaan halventava sana, joka viittaa astrologian, numerologian ja parapsykologian kaltaisiin pseudotieteisiin. Tämän seurauksena esim. _poikkitieteellinen tutkimus_ ei kuulostanut minusta kovin luotettavalta.

Nyt Internetistä löytämäni havaintomateriaali viittaa vahvasti siihen, että kyseessä on asiallinen ja tieteellistä metodia halventamaton tutkimusalojen sekoittaminen.

Onko teidän mielestänne sanalla "poikkitieteellinen" negatiivista sävyä? Kiitos etukäteen.


----------



## Hakro

Ei siinä minusta ole mitään negatiivista sävyä. Puhuisin ehkä mieluummin tutkimusalojen yhdistämisestä kuin sekoittamisesta - tutkimus siis ulottuu useiden tieteenalojen poikki. 

Vaihtoehtoisia termejä ovat monitiete(ell)inen ja tieteidenvälinen. Minusta monitieteellinen on paras (selkein) termi, mutta saapa nähdä, mikä näistä valtaa ykköspaikan.


----------



## Gavril

_poikkitieteellinen_-sana muistuttaa minulle (sekä rakenteelta että merkitykseltä) englannin sanat _interdisciplinary _ja _cross-disciplinary_.

Esimerkiksi,

_cross-disciplinary / interdisciplinary study _= tutkimus, joka yhdistää useiden tiedealojen menetelmiä tai tuloksia

Sanottaisiinko tämä suomeksi _poikkitieteellinen tutkimus_?


----------



## Sookie

Hakro said:


> Ei siinä minusta ole mitään negatiivista sävyä. Puhuisin ehkä mieluummin tutkimusalojen yhdistämisestä kuin sekoittamisesta - tutkimus siis ulottuu useiden tieteenalojen poikki.
> 
> Vaihtoehtoisia termejä ovat monitiete(ell)inen ja tieteidenvälinen. Minusta monitieteellinen on paras (selkein) termi, mutta saapa nähdä, mikä näistä valtaa ykköspaikan.


----------



## Mårran

Gavril said:


> _poikkitieteellinen_-sana muistuttaa minulle (sekä rakenteelta että merkitykseltä) englannin sanat _interdisciplinary _ja _cross-disciplinary_.
> 
> Esimerkiksi,
> 
> _cross-disciplinary / interdisciplinary study _= tutkimus, joka yhdistää useiden tiedealojen menetelmiä tai tuloksia
> 
> Sanottaisiinko tämä suomeksi _poikkitieteellinen tutkimus_?



Kyllä. _Poikkitieteellinen_ vastaa täsmälleen englannin kielen sanaa _cross-disciplinary_ ja luultavasti myös tulee siitä.


----------

